# EPT - Epitan Limited



## sam76 (7 June 2005)

Here's a company that's gone from hero to zero.

Rumours around of a (much needed?) capital raising to fund phase 3 trial of their tanning hormone Melotan.

From what I can gather, the drug works well, but the real debate is whether it will get to the market.

Other issues include patents running out in 2006.

Does anyone have any thoughts regarding this one?

There is room for MASSIVE upside if it can survive.

opportunity or death warmed up???

Sam


----------



## sam76 (8 June 2005)

*Re: Epitan (EPT)*

correction:  the drug's name is "melanotan" 

apologies...


----------



## Mofra (9 June 2005)

*Re: Epitan (EPT)*

sam,

This isn't the stock by any chance that developed a slow-release capsule system for delivery but had to abandon it because of "extreme nausia"?


----------



## sam76 (9 June 2005)

*Re: Epitan (EPT)*

Hi Mofra,

I haven't done too much reseach on this one myself - only really skimmed over the facts.

I found this on another site. 

Maybe what you are talking about???

I'll keep digging.

The slight nausea feeling and short period of facial flushing that I and others have experienced while taking liquid injections is mild and can be easily countered by taking a pain reliever if one happens to be overly-sensitive. But, this demonstrates a very nice point in Epitan's favor. As a daily delivery product, I suppose many people will experience these side-effects. But, in slow-release form at the now determined levels of concentration, I would venture to say that these side-effects have been eliminated.

At the injection doses of MT-II that I am taking, they are mild to begin with. You ***MUST*** remember that Epitan conducted a dose escalation study and therefore, some of the test subjects were given way more peptide than necessary. Thus, these side-effects were reported by ***THOSE*** test subjects and therefore are ***SKEWING*** the results. This is especially true in the liquid injection trials and not so much in the slow-release trials. But, given the one-time delivery with the slow-release, any effects if experienced (and I doubt they would be with the finally determined dose) would only occur that one time when the implant is first administered. The fact that Epitan is in the process of securing a patent on ***ALL*** slow-release delivery methods until 2020 is great news. Additionally, it counters any argument that other companies might step in and steal Epitan's share of the pie with their own daily (non-slow-release) formulation.

But, again I'll say it Epitan blew the reporting of this announcement. By not explaining subtlties like this issue and the freckling (I've mostly commented about this on SS - read my comments there), it makes the report look somewhat bad in a lot of people's eyes when it should be kick-ass good!!!

My offer still stands to Epitan to be the editor of all of their announcements and to give my input on strategy. I would not offer this if I didn't think that they have made some blunders. I am not looking back 20/20 either as I have had many thoughts on what should have happened for the better and instead Epitan's direction has made things get worse. I believe they are trying very hard and I am on their side. But, when I've got my hard-earned money on the line and have no control over what seems to me to be obvious mistakes, I  get a little annoyed at those who control my destiny.


----------



## mista200 (19 October 2005)

*Re: Epitan (EPT)*

This could be a real rocket..if they raise the 37 million and apparently increasing interest from Europe and America. Its been on "sunrise" program and in this months Readers digest.


----------



## sam76 (19 October 2005)

*Re: Epitan (EPT)*

hmmm..

been watching this one for a while.

if it goes.. it will REALLY go!


----------



## mista200 (30 April 2006)

Hmm saw yet another article in the Herald Sun about how the tanning stuff works on trials in England.. They reckon in 2009 it will be for sale?!

Does anyone know if any new information has leaked out or what? Or is it just the same old news?

Has it been tga approved?


----------

